# To want that/to



## chifladoporlosidiomas

Hi! I was wondering how I would say the following in Russian:
You wanted us to be connected (emotionally), but you never spoke to me. 
I wanted to know if it was the same as in Romance languages where you have to use the subjunctive (Tú querías que fuésemos liados/conectados/Tu voulais qu'on soit lié(s)/etc) or like Germanic languages (Du wolltest, dass wir zusammenhängend waren)?

My intent:
_Ты хотела, что мы были связани, но ты никогда не меня говорила._


----------



## estreets

The exact grammatical translation would be:
Ты хотела, что*бы* мы были связаны, но никогда не говорила со мной.


----------



## dec-sev

As far as the structure is concerned it is "...чтобы + verb in the past tense".


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

And if it's in the present tense?
Я хочу, чтобы ты поёт. (I want you to sing)


----------



## estreets

This structure (...(хотеть) чтобы + ) implies the Russian subjunictive which has the form:
"...чтобы + verb in the past tense".
No other forms can be used there.
Sorry, it's Grammar! 
(We don't perceive this as an action in the past, so...)


----------



## morzh

chifladoporlosidiomas said:


> And if it's in the present tense?
> Я хочу, чтобы ты по*ёшь*. (I want you to sing)




Even if it was this way, then it would be "*поёШЬ*" (2-nd person).

But it will be "Я хочу, чтобы ты *пел* (спел, запел, попел)". Has to be the past tense, but, like has been explained, it is not really perceived as past - just part of a standard construction.


----------



## morzh

As for the whole phrase, I am having trouble myself to translate it closely enough.

I am not sure we use "emotional connection" concept in Russian speech.

That is it is possible to say "чтобы мы были эмоционально связаны", but with exception of scientific articles on psychology of sexual relations, I can't imagine two people talking to each other this way.
Я видел "*эмоциональная близость*", но это скорее печатный оборот, нежели устный.

Maybe "*духовная близость*"? Or something of this sort?


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

Thanks! I just put random words together, I just need to know about the structure  thanks for the addition though


----------



## McBabe

morzh said:


> But it will be "Я хочу, чтобы ты *пел* (спел, запел, попел)". Has to be the past tense, but, like has been explained, it is not really perceived as past - just part of a standard construction.



If I were to say "Я хотела, чтобы ты пел", would it then be perceived as past?


----------



## morzh

McBabe said:


> If I were to say "Я хотела, чтобы ты пел", would it then be perceived as past?



Yes, then it would. It would mean "I wanted you to sing".

And even with the future tense:

Они захотят, чтобы ты спел. - They will want you to sing.


----------



## rusita preciosa

McBabe said:


> If I were to say "Я хотела, чтобы ты пел", would it then be perceived as past?


I agree with morzh. Just wanted to add: 
Я хотела бы, чтобы ты пел = present (I would like you to sing).


----------



## McBabe

morzh said:


> And even with the future tense:
> 
> Они захотят, чтобы ты спел. - They will want you to sing.



It's this 'reverse' of tenses which makes Russian so fascinating  



rusita preciosa said:


> I agree with morzh. Just wanted to add:
> Я хотела бы, чтобы ты пел = present (I would like you to sing).



Why would you have to add бы? Is it ungrammatically correct without it? Is it only to be added with past tense of "I wanted that you.../you to.."?


----------



## rusita preciosa

Я хотела бы, чтобы ты пел - I would like you to sing (хотеть in subjunctive mood)
Я хотела, чтобы ты пел - I wanted you to sing (хотеть in indicative mood, past tense)

Subjunctive in Russian is not as developed as, say, in French or Spanish, but still exists.


----------



## McBabe

Ahhhh!! 

Excellent, any way of possibly constructing a conditional mood in Russian is music to my ears! 

Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Honestly, I'm not sure what is the difference between subjunctive and conditional moodes in Russian (if any), let's wait for someone who knows the theory better.


----------



## McBabe

I'll open another thread about that


----------

